# The one spice you just don't like



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

For some reason I just don't like cumin. 

What would you recommend in it's place when I'm making a dish that calls for it? I do cook mexican food quite a bit, and usually omit it, but I'd like to replace it instead.

So what's the one you'd like to replace?


----------



## SierraCook (May 20, 2005)

caraway seed.  I just cannot stand the taste of it.  I have tried to eat it and it just does not sit well with my taste buds.  Yuck!!


----------



## pdswife (May 20, 2005)

I'm with you SierraCook.   I just can't stand Caraway.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2005)

I can't think of any. I love them all in their own way. If someone had a gun to my head and told me to choose one spice I could no longer have though I guess i would pick cinnamon.


----------



## HanArt (May 20, 2005)

I like cumin in small doses. A lot of recipes overdue it, IMO. I usually cut the amount in half. You could add a little chili powder or chipotle powder instead.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 21, 2005)

jkath - there just is no substitute for cumin. It has a very distinct aroma and flavor, from the chemical cuminaldehyde, with the addition of fresh (phellandene) and pine (pinene) notes that you're not going to find anywhere else. (source of chemistry - Harold McGee - _On Food and Cooking_ - revised edition)

Some recipes do over-do the cumin .. try using 1/4 to 1/2 as much as the recipe calls for and see if you can't find a happy balance of flavor that you like. Otherwise - just omit it .. there is nothing that you can substitute. 
As for the suggestion of using chili powder as a replacement ... look at the ingredients on a package/jar of chili powder. Cumin is usually either the 2nd or 3rd ingredient listed.

I'm not a big fan of anise ... but I do miss it in recipes that call for it. I just use a little less.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2005)

I agree with Michael - you can't substitute cumin with anything.  Just leave it out if you don't like it.  Chili powder is chili powder - I guess it could work - but like Michael said try adding less than the recipe calls for if you have "issues" with it.  Personally, I can't get enough cumin.  But don't make me smell it on its own - peeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww - stinky feet! LOL


----------



## ironchef (May 21, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of paprika. Doesn't do anything for me. The only thing that I can think of that would make me use a lot of it is in a paprika oil. The color is very nice contrast to dishes when you drizzle it in and around the main sauce component.


----------



## texasgirl (May 21, 2005)

I don't care for rosemary


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I agree with Michael - you can't substitute cumin with anything. Just leave it out if you don't like it. Chili powder is chili powder - I guess it could work - but like Michael said try adding less than the recipe calls for if you have "issues" with it. Personally, I can't get enough cumin. But don't make me smell it on its own - peeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww - stinky feet! LOL


 
Chili powder as readily available is actually a mixture of spices, including cumin!

Pam


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

Michael, I knew I could get information from you!


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

cayenne pepper. i like it in small doses but if there's too much of it i can't eat it. just too hot for me. i'm a wuss i know.


----------



## HanArt (May 21, 2005)

Chili powder does contain cumin, but it's not a prominent flavor ... one of the reasons I suggested it as a substitute.

Here's more info from Cook's Thesaurus:

"*cumin** = comino = cummin = jeera* *Pronunciation: *KUH-min or KYOO-min or KOO-min _*Equivalents:*_ 1 oz. = 4 tablespoons ground = 4 1/2 tablespoons whole seed. _*Notes: *_Cumin is a key ingredient in Southwestern chili recipes, but it's also widely used in Latin America, North Africa, and India. Freshly roasted and ground cumin seeds are far superior to packaged ground cumin. *Substitutes: *caraway seeds (use half as much) OR black cumin seeds (smaller and sweeter) OR caraway seeds + anise seeds OR chili powder"


http://www.foodsubs.com/SpiceUniv.html


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2005)

i don't like fresh time. all those little thyme needles, uck.


----------



## HanArt (May 21, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i don't like fresh time. all those little thyme needles, uck.


 
It's easy to remove thyme leaves from the stems (is that what you're talking about?) ... just run your thumb and index finger along the upside down stem.


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2005)

I don't like cilantro...to me it tastes like soap. I always replace it with Italian parsley...may not be authentic, but I like it better.
I don't like fennel or anise, either.


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

oh i forgot dill. don't care for dill much either


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2005)

iknow, han. it those little things that i don't like. 
middie, i forgot aabout dill, too. it's just not a good flaver IMO.


----------



## choclatechef (May 21, 2005)

I like most spices but some of them don't like me!

Cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, and cloves give me severe heartburn when I have more than a hint of them.  They are all my favorite spices too!

Some of my most beloved desserts and pies use these spices......I'm so sad.  

But sometimes I will indulge to my heart's content, knowing I will suffer for it later!


----------



## amber (May 21, 2005)

cumin, caraway, curry, allspice, nutmeg, clove and rosemary.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I don't care for rosemary


 
So, You've met my Sister-In-Law!


The spice I don't care for is cloves.

The herb is cilantro.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> So, You've met my Sister-In-Law!


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 22, 2005)

Interesting topic!


I like both dill and Tarragon, but find that I don't want to eat them too often.

Has anybody ever cooked with cervil?  I haven't, which is why I am asking.

Pam


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2005)

Pam Leavy said:
			
		

> Interesting topic!
> 
> 
> I like both dill and Tarragon, but find that I don't want to eat them too often.
> ...


 
Spices and herbs are different, but oh well.

Regarding Chervil, you can treat it like a microgreen meaning that it's better to eat it raw in a salad or appetizer rather than cook it. Chervil is popular in French cuisine and is used in traditional Bernaise and other French sauces. For personal preference, I like the fresh uncooked flavor of chervil and because its flavor is less intense than that of a parsley, I like to use it in salads or raw seafood appetizers (such as Ahi Tartare) to give a nice contrast in taste and texture.


----------



## HanArt (May 22, 2005)

I use chervil like ironchef ... in mixed green salads.


----------



## crewsk (May 22, 2005)

Roasmary & fennel are the only 2 I don't really care for. My FIL killed a batch of roasted potatoes with rosemary once & I can't stand it now.


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 22, 2005)

That shows how tastes vary.  I regularly make roasted potatoes with olive oil, garlic and rosemary!


Thanks for the advice concerning Chervil, also for the spelling check.  
Pam


----------



## Dove (May 30, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I don't like cilantro...to me it tastes like soap. I always replace it with Italian parsley...may not be authentic, but I like it better.
> I don't like fennel or anise, either.


 
Soap or perfume!
Dove


----------



## DGRUBER326 (May 30, 2005)

i can't think of any herbs or spices that i don't like. my all time favorite would have to be rosemary and second would be fresh ginger root. the scent it gives off is great. if i had to pick one though i think it would be cloves.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

After my brother made paprika chicken, I can no longer stand the spice.....shudders that chicken was NASTY!!!!  I also don't care for cilantro or too much dill.  A little is fine, but just a dash too much and ewwwwwww.


----------



## Lugaru (May 30, 2005)

I kinda dislike clove, people almost always overuse it.


----------



## bevkile (May 31, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I agree with Michael - you can't substitute cumin with anything. Just leave it out if you don't like it. Chili powder is chili powder - I guess it could work - but like Michael said try adding less than the recipe calls for if you have "issues" with it. Personally, I can't get enough cumin. But don't make me smell it on its own - peeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww - stinky feet! LOL


 
Yep, you got that right. Cumin and Chili powder are my least favorites, but I do use them in moderation. A few months ago I made a recipe blend for curry and garam masala. Toasted and ground. For 24 hours my house smelled like a foot locker.

I love all spices and herbs but some more than others. I have found that some recipes overdose on cinnamon. When I was growing up, many years ago, cinnamon and nutmeg and pepper, were the only ones in my mothers cupboard. Maybe poultry spice and clove.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

i have not tasted a spice i don't like, so far.

luvs, do you mean dried rosemary? when it is dried, it has that "needle" effect in food. i will grind it in a mortar and pestle if the recipe calls for it dried.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 5, 2005)

*Juniper berries.I just can not stand the flavor at all.*

Thank goodness they aren't used very often in recipes.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Jul 14, 2005)

As much as i love Italian food and cooking it, i cant stand orgeano.


----------



## licia (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought I had posted in this thread - but couldn't find it.  I don't like fennel. It is sometimes overwhelming in Italian sausage. If there is only a small bit, that is fine - but I really don't like a pronounced "fennel" taste.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 14, 2005)

I can NOT stand anything that the East Indians?(not sure if that's what they really are...no offense to anyone by ANY means!!!)  I believe it's curry and allspice!

I was living with this family when I was in college and I loved their cooking....until I became pregnant and now just the thought of it makes me want to gag.....not the food it's self but the smell of it!  

Once again I mean NO offense to ANYONE!!!


----------



## Shellygloo (Jul 14, 2005)

*icky and yummy spices & herbs*

I agree with some...it's Cumin I don't like.  I've tried ground, roasting the whole seeds, etc.  I just hate it.  I'm going to thrown mine away.

On the other hand...I love Fennel seed.  I always put it into spaghetti & lasagna.

I love cilantro, and crave it.  I can understand how others don't like it though.  Once I grew a nice long row of of it and it was thick and beautiful...I thought it stunk so bad it made me sick.     Now I adore it in Mexican & Thai dishes.   

Luv different flavors of peppercorns, and the 4-pepper mix.


----------



## Daphne duLibre (Aug 7, 2005)

Clove -- we won't talk about the "double whammie" of clove cigarettes. 

Clove . . . to the point that recipes calling for "clove of garlic" put me off when I see the "clove" and only bring me back into a balanced kharma when I see "garlic." 

Why don't they call it a pod of garlic? 

When I was in the Army (Daphne DuLibre is a pun on a classic European bike race. I'm a guy.) When I was in the Army, the cooks prepared ham with clove and pineapple. 

Ick. The most huge aesthetic mistake of the 20th Century is pineapple on pizza. I like pineapple, but not with ham, especially not with ham on pizza. 

Anyway, ham with clove and pineapple. I'm not alone. The cooks in the mess hall would prepare a ham for us without the clove, without the pineapple. And it always got eaten.

I'm not a fussy eater, but I don't care for nutmeg and leave it out of recipes. Caraway seed, nahhhhhhhh. And please omit the celery seed in my cole slaw -- It tastes bitter. 

But cumin . . . Jeez. I like to open the bottle and take a whiff just because I'm in the cupboard.  Sometimes I take a whiff for "inspiration" (which literally means "take a whiff) -- inspiration for coming up with something for dinner. I add cumin to my Pace Piquante . . .


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 7, 2005)

Gonna have to join the club and say it's cloves for me too! Powdered or whole I just can not bring myself to like their taste.


----------



## Nannsi (Sep 1, 2005)

Favorite = lemon thyme.  It's so subtle and elegant...*sigh*
Least favorite = epazote.  Evil stuff--charred rubber tires with an attitude.  Yuk!


----------



## Raine (Sep 1, 2005)

caraway comes to mind.


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 1, 2005)

My mom loves coriander seed - she always puts it in her stews and hot pots. I just can't eat it. She takes this as a personal rejection!!!


----------



## Dove (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with you on all of those!!
Marge


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2005)

That would be mint, though it's an herb. I hate all mints. I dislike them so much that I get nauseated after after consuming them. I was so happy when someone finally came out with a toothpaste that wasn't "minty fresh".

I'm not fond of licorice either, which makes anise a spice that I have to use very carefully. Use the right amount and it truly enhances oriental stir-fries. Use too much and it ruins them.

And for it's exhorbitant price, saffron tastes to me like tobaco smells. And because of my Dad's smoking habits when I was young (think two to three cigarretes smoked in a three mile distance, whle driving 25 miles per hour, with all windows rolled up in winter, and me pleading to roll down a window for fresh air, and you'll begin to understand) I'm not fond of that flavor/odor either.

After that, I adore most other food, spice, and herb flavors and aromas.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

For me, it would have to be dill, cilantro and saffron.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll second the call on caraway.  There are actually a lot that I don't like.  My mother cooks with about as many spices as you'll find in a waffle recipe ;-) so I never got accustomed to them when I was growing up.  Now I use a ton of spices but there are still a good handfull I just can't stand!  Anise, nutmeg, allspice, licorice... for a few!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 10, 2005)

*ANISEED!!*  EWWWWWW....


----------



## ch3f (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont like fenugreek


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

Curry!!  GAWD the smell makes me wanna puke....I lived with an East Indian family(I think) when I was pregnant with my first...OMG I tell ya I can not fathom being in the same room that is!!


----------



## Paolita (Sep 11, 2005)

I hate the taste of tarragon. Once I made a tarragon chicken and it was horrible. On the other hand I love cilantro and garlic, but my boyfriend just hates those two... What can I do? He says he likes garlic if you cannot taste it... but then what do I do with garlic shrimp?


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

There's not really much that I don't like.  An excess of Cardamom tastes bitter to me, but there's only a few recipes I use that in.  I don't mind the taste of licorice, as long as it isn't to strong.  I love cilantro, cumin, cloves, etc.

PeppA, my other half, does NOT like cloves, nutmeg, etc.  I think it's because her Mom doesn't use a lot of seasonings in her cooking.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

Used in the right foods, and in the right amounts, I can't think of any that I don't like.  Too much of most spices is bitter.  Some spices, and herbs, go better with certain foods, so that can make a difference too.  My husband says he doesn't like cumin, but he likes the things I have made with it.  His ex cooked everything with a "ton" of cumin, which turned him off of it. I don't use it very often.  Cilantro is one that I had to learn to like.  I like it now if it is used sparingly.

 Barbara


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

Barbara, that is so true.  I always add thyme to chicken.  They just go together.  Also, cumin, to me, is indispensable in Mexican, along with chiles.  Basil was just made for tomatoes.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 12, 2005)

Chinese five spice powder. I tried it once. I imagine that's what gunpowder tastes like. Never again!


----------



## JessBoBess (Sep 15, 2005)

Nutmeg.  Tastes revolting in anything.  Yuck!  I love pretty much everything else.  Although, I must admit, I can never taste if I leave out the parsley.  Is there _really _a reason for cooking with it?  I made a delicious white wine and garlic sauce for prawns on the weekend, and it was supposed to have parsley in it.  The green would have looked beautiful on the pink (if I remembered to buy any), but would it in any way have altered the taste?


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually I love all the diffrent spices and herbs.  Two of my less favorites are tarragon and cilantro.


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 19, 2005)

For some reason I hate the taste of cinnamon in savory foods. I only like it in cakes and cookies and with sugar to sprinkle on velvet and rice puddings. I can just barely stand it in chai if it isn't dominating. 

Cumin, cilantro, rosemary and oregano in too large doses can ruin food for me, but I like them all when balanced with other herbs/spices.

There is a spice or herb that I have tasted more than once in creamy, tomato based seafood soups that makes the soup taste slightly burned. I have no idea what it is, but it is disgusting.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 20, 2005)

*Cardamom*



			
				AllenMI said:
			
		

> There's not really much that I don't like.  An excess of Cardamom tastes bitter to me, but there's only a few recipes I use that in.  I don't mind the taste of licorice, as long as it isn't to strong.  I love cilantro, cumin, cloves, etc.
> 
> PeppA, my other half, does NOT like cloves, nutmeg, etc.  I think it's because her Mom doesn't use a lot of seasonings in her cooking.



Could someone describe the taste of Cardamom?  One recipe called for it and was over $11 so I just left it out but often wonder what would it have tasted like.  Thanks

Also they have all their spices on sale this week.  Could someone suggest some I should buy that normally costs over $5 that I should try to buy.  I do like to get things at lower price.


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

I would never ever do anything with caraway seeds...


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 20, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Could someone describe the taste of Cardamom?  One recipe called for it and was over $11 so I just left it out but often wonder what would it have tasted like.  Thanks
> 
> Also they have all their spices on sale this week.  Could someone suggest some I should buy that normally costs over $5 that I should try to buy.  I do like to get things at lower price.



Ok, I just pulled out my Cardamom and gave it a check.  Now, I remind you, I have commited a vile sin by owning a small bottle of it for over 8 years, and not using it since I bought it.  This is why I had to check it, as I forgot what the flavor/scent was.

Smell:  It kind of reminded me of some kind of orange-scented candy.

Taste:  I just licked the end of my finger, tapped a little of the spice on it, and tasted that.  I DID NOT caramelize it, as cooking with it most probably would.  It reminds me of cinnamon, but mixed with something else, which I believe would just be the way Cardomom tastes.

In use, the bottle (McCormick's) stated it is used in pastries, and Scandanavian cooking.  I will agree with the pastries, as this is definitely a "sweet" spice.  The only reason I bought it, was to make a cinnamon roll recipe that called for it.  I wasn't impressed with the recipe, as it had to much Cardamom, not enough cinnamon and sugar.

When buying spices, remember that ounce for ounce, spices are more expensive than just about anything else.  This has been true for centuries; peppercorns used to literally be worth their own weight in gold.

To get your money's worth, try to decide if the spice you are buying is something that you're going to use a lot of, or something that you're only going to use once or twice a year.  Buy accordingly.  If you are lucky, you will have some place that sells bulk spices by the ounce, so that you can buy a little, as needed.  You'll just need a jar of some kind to store it in after you purchase it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Could someone describe the taste of Cardamom? One recipe called for it and was over $11 so I just left it out but often wonder what would it have tasted like. Thanks.


 
I personally LOVE cardamom, it is partially because I adore Indian/middle eastern fare so much... this spice is, at least for me, a must for so many of their recipe. They are also very nice when a tiny dash is added to egg or potato salad. As to the flavour description, I am not sure about the "Orange flavoured candy" scent...maybe it turns out like that after being stored for 8years Probably the cinnamon like taste that Allen described is due to its touch of sweetness this spice has. But it is not just that... it is very hard to describe, it is intensely aromatic, pungent, in a very refreshing and pleasant way. However it is very powerful and just a little pinch is usually enough, try to be careful not to let it overpower the whole dish... and it is the best when added just before you finish your cooking. 
It can be, unfortunately, an expensive spice, but maybe if you have an access to an international/ethnic market you may be able to buy a small amount. Also it is better if you buy a whole seed and grind it yourself as you use them... the effect of its aroma can be maximized this way and also it cost much less... anyway I hope you can find a good deal on it... it's really worth a try!!




> Also they have all their spices on sale this week. Could someone suggest some I should buy that normally costs over $5 that I should try to buy. *I do like to get things at lower price*.


 
WELL WHO DOESN'T????


----------



## Shellygloo (Oct 22, 2005)

*Cardamom, low cost spices & get the subject going agian!*

Hi--
I don't use cardamom much but wish I used it more, because I really like it.  I have about an 8 year old bottle of it in my cupboard too.  Cardomom seeds are what gives that delicious rice pudding served in Indian restaurants its unique flavor.  

I have recently found that the best and very cheapest place to get spices are in ethnic grocery stores.  They usually sell them in larger bags for soooo much less than those little bottles in the grocery store.  I went to an Indian grocery a couple of weeks ago and bought a big bag of black peppercorns for 2.89, big bag of sesame seeds for 1.50.  They had lots of other herbs, seeds, spices for super low prices too.  I have found this in the Asian stores as well.  

Another reason for buying whole spices instead of ground is that they last longer (keep their flavor longer).  I use a little electric coffee grinder to grind them, except nutmeg, which I bought a little grate for.  On the food channel they use one of those micro planes you get at a hardware store. 

I have my sights set on a spice shelf that has a clear acrylic front so you can see your spices, and to put it in a place where it's accessable when I'm cooking.  I'm tired of digging through a dark cupboard.  Anybody else have any good methods?

I love the flavor of the "tri-color" pepper, which actually has white, green, red and black peppercorns.

Shelly in Ohio


----------



## Schadenfreude (Nov 22, 2005)

Dislike Cilantro...I feel it overpowers everything else in a dish. Which is surprising because I'm a huge spice/herb nut and include plenty in my cooking.

Also, that one that has a hint of licorice. I think it's Anise? Cardamom seeds? In delicate doses, fine. Anything stronger and it tastes almost unnatural.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 6, 2006)

uhm umh....let me see...the one spice I don't eh like...I have never tried cilantro, no idea what it is, but something tells me I'll like it. No idea what spice I don't like.I am spicy!!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 10, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> uhm umh....let me see...the one spice I don't eh like...I have never tried cilantro, no idea what it is, but something tells me I'll like it. No idea what spice I don't like.I am spicy!!!!!!!


 
Siz, I bet you would love cilantro!! They are not really spices but fresh herbs, like parsley with a kick, they are in fact coriander leaves, although the flavour is a bit different.  They are widely used to garnish many indian dishes, very aromatic, give it a try by any means!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2006)

Black pepper. I like spicy, well somewhat spicy foods, but not black pepper, it gives food some strange taste I can't stand. So I cayene pepper, or fresh peppers, jalapeno or others to hit my food up. Actually to be completelly hones, I should admit that I do not care for for most of the spices, or herbs for that matter. Yes I do use them, but personaly can very well survive without a lot of them. The only spice that I do like is probably Hungarian paprika.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 10, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Siz, I bet you would love cilantro!! They are not really spices but fresh herbs, like parsley with a kick, they are in fact coriander leaves, although the flavour is a bit different.  They are widely used to garnish many indian dishes, very aromatic, give it a try by any means!!



Oh my goodness, are they what I call dhania? Dhania are coriander leaves. They are yummy!I use them in all my stews. Oh I love them.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not sure, but aren't Dhania the coriander seeds? Cilantro is the leaf, not the seed. It has a very distinct taste. People either love it or hate it. Those that hate it often describe the taste like eating soap. I happen to love the stuff. It is probably my favorite herb.


----------



## Dina (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't care for horseradish.  I know it's a root and the leaves are used as herbs but the bitterness in it just makes me gag.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 10, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> I don't care for horseradish. I know it's a root and the leaves are used as herbs but the bitterness in it just makes me gag.


 I'm really not a fan of horeradish either Dana, or Japanese wasabi (the only Wasabi that I like is our own DC Wasabi! )


----------



## VickiQ (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought I was the only person on earth who hated black pepper because in every single cooking show EVERYWHERE-balck pepper gets put in EVERYTHING.It was the only spice my mother-in-law ever used-my husband still douses everything in it. I always half the amount asked for when cooking just to be a good sport for the rest of my family who enjoy it.I'm not a fan of cilantro either or Chinese 5 spice or anise-well I guess the thread is for what spice do you likethe least and I've already gone over!!!!Sorry!! VickiQ


----------



## licia (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not crazy about cilantro, but can eat it if only a little is included in a recipe. It certainly is easy to over do it, tho.  I don't like anise at all and fennel should definitely be in limited amounts.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 14, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am not sure, but aren't Dhania the coriander seeds? Cilantro is the leaf, not the seed. It has a very distinct taste. People either love it or hate it. Those that hate it often describe the taste like eating soap. I happen to love the stuff. It is probably my favorite herb.



GB, dhania are the leaves not seeds. Infact, I never knew of the seeds until much later, we always cooked with the leaves, and like you it's one herb that I really like.When we first arrived here from Kenya, I couldn't find the herb at all, so I asked my mum to send me some seeds to plant. But now they are in every supermarket.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2006)

just in case someone here can't find it, i've found that cilantro is also known as chinese parsley. i was going nuts looking for it one day while shopping in an asian market (where many things are written only in asian characters), and i finally found someone who spoke enough english to understand what i was looking for, and directed me to a bin labelled "chinese parsley".
i thought it strange to call it a type of parsley from it's taste, but looking at the leaves, i can see the resemblance.
i wonder if the plants are related botanically?


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2006)

sizzles, thanks for the education! I learn new things here all the time


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 14, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> sizzles, thanks for the education! I learn new things here all the time


You are welcome GB.  I learn a lot too, I even got to know that 'Mop' is not just something one uses to clean the floor!


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 20, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> just in case someone here can't find it, i've found that cilantro is also known as chinese parsley. i was going nuts looking for it one day while shopping in an asian market (where many things are written only in asian characters), and i finally found someone who spoke enough english to understand what i was looking for, and directed me to a bin labelled "chinese parsley".
> i thought it strange to call it a type of parsley from it's taste, but looking at the leaves, i can see the resemblance.
> i wonder if the plants are related botanically?



Bucky, cilantro/dhania/chinese parsley seems to have a different name all over the world. Cool herb!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

I can no tolerate cayene pepper or any flame throwing spice for that matter.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 21, 2006)

And just to confuse matters more...... cilantro (leaves and stem)is known as coriander in the UK! And I believe that only the seeds are so called in the USA? 

Coriander is very popular here, introduced in the main because of our large Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi communities, whose ethnic dishes are so popular here that curry is now considered as much our national dish as roast beef!


----------



## QSis (Jan 21, 2006)

Cilantro tastes like plastic on my tongue and papaya tastes EXACTLY like turpentine to me.

No one else in my family has the same experience of either, so I'm guessing that at least some things taste differently on different people's tongues, in addition to the other reasons for not liking particular ingredients.

Lee


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2006)

I think cilantro tastes like soap...can't stand it. I always sub Italian Parsley. 

I also don't like fennel, tarragon, anise, or anything that tastes like licorice.
"Arghhhhh!"


----------



## licia (Jan 21, 2006)

Connie, Amen, Amen, Amen!


----------



## amber (Jan 21, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> For some reason I just don't like cumin.
> 
> What would you recommend in it's place when I'm making a dish that calls for it? I do cook mexican food quite a bit, and usually omit it, but I'd like to replace it instead.
> 
> So what's the one you'd like to replace?


 
Same here, I hate cumin.  I'd replace it with chili powder.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Same here, I hate cumin. I'd replace it with chili powder.


 
...but chili powder has cumin in it.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm amazed at how many people who love to cook and eat absolutely HATE so many herbs & spices.  No wonder it is so hard to cook to satisfy a group!!!  Cilantro is the herb I most have to avoid with my guests (I tend to put it in a vase and invite cilantro lovers to partake themselves!!), and next down is any licorice-type flavor herb (anise, fennell, tarragon).  The cumin-haters surprised me, I've always considered that pretty common.  When I was in my 20s and first moved to Hawaii, I disliked cilantro; now there are many dishes I wouldn't imagine doing without it (fresh salsas, southeast Asian foods).  Guess that's the definition of "acquired tastes".  

The older I've gotten, and the more I've learned I'm "not supposed to" eat, the more I love all food.  Perverse, isn't it?  

Hint for "those pointy things" -- thyme and rosemary -- if you like the flavor but not the texture, cook with them, then take them out of the food.   If you are using fresh, bundle them up and pull them out later.  If using dried, a mesh tea diffuser works wonders.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 22, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Same here, I hate cumin. I'd replace it with chili powder.


 I usually really like cumin, but a couple of weeks ago I bought a brand of soup from the health food store that I'd never had before. It was labled as "leek and potato" so I was not expecting a huge rush of cumin to hit my tongue but that was exactly what happened  I hate wasting food but could only force myself to eat half a serving of it. Cumin was just not the taste I was expecting from such a normally mild and almost sweet soup. Now it's put me off cumin entirely, though I'm sure that will pass sooner or later


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Hint for "those pointy things" -- thyme and rosemary -- if you like the flavor but not the texture, cook with them, then take them out of the food. If you are using fresh, bundle them up and pull them out later. If using dried, a mesh tea diffuser works wonders.


 
great tip claire, thanks. if i want the flavor and not the spikes, i will tie them in a bundle with butchers twine, and the other end to the handle of the pot to make it easy to pull out.


----------



## jkath (Jan 24, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Same here, I hate cumin.


 
I knew I liked you amber!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Cumin was just not the taste I was expecting from such a normally mild and almost sweet soup.


 
I agree.  What a weird spice to add to this soup.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 24, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I agree. What a weird spice to add to this soup.


 It really was! It came with 4 packages in a box and I still have 3 left, no idea what I'll do with them. I thought perhaps of adding them to mashed potatoes or a stew as I don't like to waste food, but it sure was a weird taste, I tell you!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jan 24, 2006)

Dont know if this is correct in context of this thread, but chinese five spice i find particularly disgusting.

Tarragon and Dill as well.  I HATE tarragon and dill.


----------

